# NAD:Fender Tone Master Deluxe Reverb Blonde



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

:Fender Tone Master Deluxe Reverb Blonde

Yes I know I just bought a the Tweaker 15 ,, But I've been wanting one of these for while and came this up for sale at good price and couldn't resist
And the bonus he threw in a Boss Gt _ 1 , Both are like brand new condition . Very Very Happy

Stock pick .


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice score. I really like my TMDR a lot. It’s a fantastic home amp that I can also crank right up and it sounds great at all volumes.


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

Nice! HNAD!


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Team Tone Master!
Mega fun amps.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATS! The blonde tolex looks great.

The concept of these amps is brilliant (IMHO) and I know of many jazz guitar enthusiasts that are hoping that a Princeton Reverb Tone Master eventually appears.

ENJOY!


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Very nice!
I really like the tolex and grille cloth colour combination.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> View attachment 367928
> 
> 
> Team Tone Master!
> Mega fun amps.


This is the one I'm anxious to try.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

guitarman2 said:


> This is the one I'm anxious to try.


They are pretty cool.
The Twin is a bit of a paradox because even as you attenuate, you end up adjusting the volume and it always just sounds like it did before attenuating.

Also, 1 watt on a 2x12 cranked is still a bit too loud.

also, with twins having the EQ before the volume is really confusing to me being used to a Deluxe and Princeton.

But it sounds really good. I mean that this is almost better to me than a tube twin. It’s nice and sparkly and still has a fat mid and deep low end.

The DI out is a bit frustrating because you have to choose between 1 of the 3 sims. In real life I’d always mic a twin with 2 mics and neither of them would be an SM57 or Senheiser.

But it still is manageable if you have decent plug ins and the fact that you can dime out a twin using a DAW and no speaker volume is a huuuge benefit.

They do not sound at all like solid state amps to me.
Not sure about pedals because I don’t really use them in a way that does pedals Justice. Also, I’m nothing special in terms of being a guitar player.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's a pic of actual amp


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

LaRSin said:


> Here's a pic of actual amp
> 
> View attachment 368020


Really nice!


I'd love to try out the Twin, but considering that my Deluxe already gets plenty loud cranked at 0.5 and 1-Watt settings in my small office/guitar room, I can't imagine I'd be able to get good use out of the Twin at home. I actually like the Deluxe turned up to 8 or 9 and the attenuator down at 0.1 W for practicing without blowing out my ears. I've only used it once at a show and I think I ended up going up two clicks on the attenuator (so still at 1W). It was a relatively quiet gig 


Here’s mine with a couple of its friends. I just turned it off after a bit of lunchtime noodling.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

LaRSin said:


> Here's a pic of actual amp
> 
> View attachment 368020


Look what you made me do man..
Already after 5 minutes I’m confident with the switch.

I’ve heard a lot of skepticism about these amps, and I can say that I don’t blame people for it, but man does it ever feel good to have a 23lbs computer inside of a Deluxe Reverb Cabinet that only has one job lol.

when you think about it, it’s pretty much a MacBook Air that just simulates tube sag. And it does a damn fine job.

@jdto , If it makes you feel any better, I can confirm your suspicion. The Twin was killer but the Twin at 1 watt is still about as loud as the deluxe cranked at 5 watts.

I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that the volume is pretty much controlled by the Treb-Mid-Bass. So you end up adjusting things to taste and you don’t get any break up unless it’s loud beyond the benefit of attenuation etc.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

what settings are you guys using /


----------



## 2Pauls (Nov 1, 2021)

I have the same amp. I think its great, sound and looks. And I think it does stand up very well to the tube sound, for a solid state amp. Of course its not spot on but for me its close enough. I don't regret buying it at all, nor do I find it high in price.


----------

